# Tom_Ergo



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

*File Name*: Tom_Ergo

*File Submitter*: scarfaceTom</p >

*File Submitted*: 26 Jul 2013

*File Category*: Slingshots

Hi guys,

as promised, here is a template for my new Ergo.

For the different diameters i used forstner drill bits.
Then just saw out the shape, do some finework with a round file.
For the roundings i used a router table.










Sand it up to 400, and add a CA finish. I used Starbond Glue *EM - 02*
I saw this method at: http://www.simple-shot.com/pages/tutorials-diy

Direct link to the vid:






Click here to download this file


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Forgott to say, the sketch is made on a DIN A4 paper.

By printing, change this in the printer options and choose "not scaled"

Cheers, Tom


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool! Thanks Tom!! I'm going to have to give this one a try.


----------



## MiniGrip (Apr 21, 2015)

I'd never have thought of using CA as a finish. Love it.


----------

